# Job Agencies



## kimzey82 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi

Does anyone know of any employment agencies in England who recruit for Canada?

I am currently a PA so I am looking for administration work or looking to become a legal secretary.


----------



## reisender (Jul 14, 2011)

Don´t know in England but I can tell some company names in Canada, which city are you going?


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2011)

reisender said:


> Don´t know in England but I can tell some company names in Canada, which city are you going?


Could you pass me that information also ? Looking for work either in PEI or Alberta


----------



## reisender (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry I should say in Vancouver (BC). Here you are WORK TRAVEL LEARN


----------



## kimzey82 (Jun 25, 2011)

reisender said:


> Don´t know in England but I can tell some company names in Canada, which city are you going?


I'm not sure yet to be honest.

I was born in Montreal but as I don't speak a word of French I don't think it would be wise lol

I would appreciate any angeny information and advise that you could give me.

Thanks

K x


----------



## Etonee (Sep 22, 2011)

Found that work travel learn website very helpful.


----------

